# New Evolution d�cor



## heruide (Feb 12, 2008)

​ 
Thanks to a fellow camper Ron and Peco Campers, I’ve gotten a chance to see the new décor that Fleetwood has for the Evolution series. I knew changes were in the works and in fact these were planned before the acquisition. However, I suspect the new owners will welcome the change since it should reduce the variety of cabinets they have to order. 

I can only speculate if the rational for the change was cost reduction or customer feedback. Yes I know there were those that commented that the previous Gray and Black décor was too sterile. That comment caused me a flash back to a time when my wife and I were selecting tiles for bathrooms in a house we were building. I liked a blue and gray combination, but she gave me the “LOOK” that women give when you have done something stupid and I kept my mouth shut for the rest of the selection process. Any way back to the Evolutions, I liked the gray and black since it is easy to touch up with paint if it got scratched.

So what are the changes? From what I can see, the cabinets are now wood grained; the flooring no longer is gray but has a pattern that matches the cushions which has also changed. The counter tops and table have a brown speckled look. 

Finally I noted that the tires has also changed from the Cooper Durango Radial XTR to Merit All Country M / T Radial LXT

Note in writing this post I just discovered that Cooper had recalled roughly 183,000 tires manufactured between February 2004 and January 21 2007 (including the Durango Radial XTR) because of a slow leak that may be caused by a contamination problem in the upper sidewall. Now I’ll have to confirm which of mine were made during that time and I suspect at least the spare was included. The good news is that the Cooper factory is just up the road from where I live. Oh well.

Anyway, these are the changes with the 2009 Evolutions and I know some will like them while others may not.

Ruide


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi Ruide,
Great information. I've been looking at your E3 with envy for several weeks and I'm about to take the plunge as a new Pupup and Evolution owner (maybe even as soon as this weekend).
My wife and I also prefer the "sterile" interiors of the present Evolution line-up, really can't stand most of the prints and color combinations we see out there. Most rv interiors are kind of "grandma" like, if you ask me. Hence my admiration of your E3! 

Quick question, I'm back and forth between the E3 and E2. Do you think the E3 is worth the extra mullah? We have two little ones, 5 and 7, and I'm wondering if the extra space provided by the pull-out feature of your E3 really makes a difference. Whadaya think?

Very good blog, look forward to reading more.
Regards,
Hugo


----------



## heruide (Feb 12, 2008)

Hugo, Thank you for your kind words on the blog and also for leaving a comment.

Like you I like the current décor, so you do need to grab one of the 2008's before they are all gone. 

OK enough stalling and let me address the slide out item. There is no way you can justify it based on a cost per extra square feet. or aisle space. Plus you loose some storage space when travelling and the ability to get to the fridge with the roof still down. Finally, my wife was not fond of the idea that the cooking area was opposite the shower/toilet.

Now on the other hand there are more places to sit especially if it rains and you have to spend time inside with the little ones. After getting the E3 I really like not bumping into DW when we were inside.

Of course if it is possible I would spend time with the family in each model and see what you think. 

Finally, I always recommend to buy the model that you think you are going to upgrade to... that's a big money savings. In my case the I liked the E1 but bought the E2 with its bathroom. Once I saw the E3's I had weak knees.... and I think, I guess, I believe, I hope I've drawn the line now and you'll will not read a blog post sometime in the future that I've gotten the E4 :whistling:

Hope this helps.

Ruide


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2008)

Thanks Ruide,
I'll keep your thoughts in mind when I go looking this Saturday. I sure hope there are still some 08's sitting on the lot.

I'll keep you posted.
Hugo


----------



## heruide (Feb 12, 2008)

Hugo. You are welcome and let me know which model you decide on. I think no matter which you pick you will be happy with the Evolution.

There is one item I did not mention in my reply. I don't know if you plan to carry ATV's on the front deck, but realize that with the E3 you will loose 420 pounds of carrying capacity. Both have the same 4400 pounds gross vehicle weight rating. However, as they both leave the factory, the E2 has 1855 pounds versus the E3 with 1435 pounds carrying capacity. 

Take care.

Ruide


----------



## liles1 (Jul 20, 2008)

Ruide,

I wanted to thank you for your great blog and photo site. I utilized your experience and information when purchasing our new pu. We are picking up our '08 E3 (yellow I might add) on Thursday. We look forward to utilizing some of your mods on the pu and can't wait to take it on it's maiden voyage.

Thanks again for taking the time to share with the rest of us.

P.S.- My DW and I prefer this interior and we were glad we could get one before the change. It's what set the E series apart from all the other pu's in our opinion.

Jeremy


----------



## heruide (Feb 12, 2008)

Jeremy, You are welcome and I'm s glad that both my blog and photo-gallery has been useful to you.

I'm also extremely happy that you are getting an E3 and of course a yellow one is just icing on the cake. I do know that Fleetwood decided not to produce the E4 in yellow but I hope that wasn't an Evolution series wide decision. You may have noticed that I like the yellow so much I got the AC shroud painted yellow also :thumbup1:

All the best on your maiden voyage. As an experienced camper you probably know and have done this... so if it is at all possible I would first set the E3 up at Camp Driveway and work out any bugs. Don't ask me how I know that it is embarrassing to be on your knees at a camp ground trying to light the water heater and thinking that the whole camp ground must be watching and laughing :bang:

Happy camping.

Ruide


----------



## liles1 (Jul 20, 2008)

Ruide,

:rotflmao1:

Thanks. I have been in similar situations in the campground, but I appreciate the reminder. I plan on setting it up right after we get done with the dealer walk through so that its fresh in my memory.

Jeremy


----------



## heruide (Feb 12, 2008)

Jeremy, You are welcome. If the dealer is not busy you could tell them you want to set up the E3 yourself with them watching so you can flag any differences between the Starcraft and the Fleetwood.

BTW, there is one thing to note. The coupler pin on the E3 doesn't work. There are instructions in the material to use insert a pin into a hole that is in the coupler. You may get an extra one but I since I always remove the tongue jack wheel, I use that pin for the coupler. I mention this because I've heard of cases where the dealer did not tell the new owner about the coupler.

Ruide

OH OH OH... one more thing, the E3 coupler uses a 2 5/16 inch ball.


----------



## liles1 (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks Ruide,

All great advice. They told me last weekend that the trailer will be closed when we come on Thursday so that way the setup is from the beginning.

Also good tip on the ball size. The sales woman told me that the ball was 2". Go figure.


----------



## heruide (Feb 12, 2008)

LOL... that lady must be a relative of the mechanic that determined the oil filter for DW's car by sticking his finger in the old filter and comparing that with those he had in stock. That un-calibrated finger cost me $3000 to replace an engine.

Ruide


----------



## liles1 (Jul 20, 2008)

OUCH! :bang:


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

Holy smokes, talk about a backwoods mechanic Ruide.... Havent heard of finger checking the filter size :no:


----------



## heruide (Feb 12, 2008)

I had never heard of this method either and it wasn't a shade tree mechanic. It was at a gas station in rural Northern Florida. DW filled up with gas and since she had a couple minutes she thought she would let them do the oil change. BIG MISTAKE.

She made it to work the next day but called me and said the engine had died in the parking lot. On my way there I saw an oil filter siting in the middle of the road... I did say it was rural North Florida right? 

It was brand new and was sitting in a pool of oil. I had a very bad feeling, which was confirmed when I discovered that DW's engine had seized. 

My first thought was that it was not screwed on tightly enough.... maybe that was due to my over tightening when I did the oil change. However, a quick look at specs and I knew it was the wrong filter. I was fit to be tied when the gas station attendant told me how he determined the filter.

Took the gas station owner to small claims court and impressed the judge with all my evidence, measuring equipment and expert testimony. Won the case but never saw a dime... Where is Judge Judy when I needed her?

Walked away for that experience with the good ole "Live and Learn"

Ruide


----------

